# Conditions in Mexico



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> The shame is that Mexico has an opportunity to increase their tourism as North Africa which is a big European destination is becoming off limit. Mexico could sell their beaches , ruins, culture etc..but news like that of Iguala will counteract any big campaign.


The news of Iguala will fade from cable and the papers, but the white sand beaches and great climate will continue to attract new tourists and residents.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> The shame is that Mexico has an opportunity to increase their tourism as North Africa which is a big European destination is becoming off limit. Mexico could sell their beaches , ruins, culture etc..but news like that of Iguala will counteract any big campaign.





joaquinx said:


> The news of Iguala will fade from cable and the papers, but the white sand beaches and great climate will continue to attract new tourists and residents.


The way I look at it is the people who are afraid to vacation in Mexico have not come for well over a decade now anyway. 

The people who are not afraid because they understand statistically they would not have any violence thrown at them will still come not matter of the news reports. They will just go somewhere that is not close to where the worst violence is being reported. 

Probably this is the way it has been for a long time now.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I can't relocate it now, but I read an article in one of the Mexican newspapers online this morning which indicated/suggested that Mexico may set a record for inbound international tourists this year and that it's working on new plans to attract more. While the numbers of tourists from the USA arriving by air may have been down these past several years (don't know if that's true for 2014), Mexico made the choice a decade ago to re-tool it's efforts to attract more tourists from countries other than the USA. However, it's the USA which is the logical and best market when looking for visitors to Mexico. Seemingly, most of the vacationing tourists arriving by air head to the government-sponsored resort areas such as Los Cabos, Ixtapa, Hutatulco, Cancun, etc. and those communities, other than for hurricane/tropical storm problems from time to time, are relatively isolated from the war and serious drug related violence (well, Cancun can be troublesome at times, but not that problematic is seems).


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Two posters now have incorrectly attributed a quote to me that I copied and pasted from a Citlali post on the Iguala thread. I said I was quoting Citlali but didn't set off that quote with quotation marks. I couldn't just hit on to reply, as, I said, it was from a different thread.

MY ONLY STATEMENT WAS: I wonder if the significant cut in income requirements is related to Citlali's post in Iguala's thread:

THEN, CITLALI'S QUOTE FROM IGUALA: "The pool of new expats has been shrinking for a while and the snowbird population is not as high as it used to be either. 
Construction workers in an expat area like Ajijic are desperate for work and people selling home furnishing are suffereing all signs that the pool of new expats is shrinking.

Houses are not selling weither which wil make getting out for homeowners more difficult no doubt about that.

The shame is that Mexico has an opportunity to increase their tourism as North Africa which is a big European destination is becoming off limit. Mexico could sell their beaches , ruins, culture etc..but news like that of Iguala will counteract any big campaign.

The much bigger question for all of us Mexicans and expats is where is Mexico going?. Can they reverse the trend or continue their descent in hell?"


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> The much bigger question for all of us Mexicans and expats is where is Mexico going?. Can they reverse the trend or continue their descent in hell?"


I believe that this is an over-reaction. It might relate to Mexicans and current expats, but not to new residents nor tourists. Perhaps a few, but not a statistical significant number.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Two posters now have incorrectly attributed a quote to me that I copied and pasted from a Citlali post on the Iguala thread. I said I was quoting Citlali but didn't set off that quote with quotation marks. I couldn't just hit on to reply, as, I said, it was from a different thread.


One way to avoid having readers confuse what you're saying with what someone else said, expecially someone else who you're quoting, is to use the quotation feature here which provides a visual distinction. Also, too, linking another discussion from which we quote proves helpful to many.


----------



## ValRomx (Nov 12, 2012)

It's always nice when people stay on-topic, instead of wandering into rabbit holes. 

The title of this thread was "New income requirements for residency?" - we're pretty far from that, now, so maybe a moderator can close the thread?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

ValRomx said:


> It's always nice when people stay on-topic, instead of wandering into rabbit holes.
> 
> The title of this thread was "New income requirements for residency?" - we're pretty far from that, now, so maybe a moderator can close the thread?


Then someone needs to change the title.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

These posts were moved from the New Residency Requirements thread.


----------



## ValRomx (Nov 12, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> These posts were moved from the New Residency Requirements thread.


Thanks! This makes following both discussions much easier!


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Well, despite what some posters saying that Iguana will be Mexico's 9/11, Washington Post published story today on new global survey showing that Mexicans are among most confident nations in world, along with Canadians, not much U.S. gringos. There aren't too many nations more optimistic than Mexicans, according to this survey, in fact.

World map: Where people feel they live good lives - The Washington Post

"But it also accounts for the optimism of many in countries whose economies are still developing — see, for example, the high percentage of people surveyed in Latin democracies Brazil and Mexico who say they are "thriving." Singapore (not accounted for in the map), despite its considerable wealth, has a relatively low score."


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Well, despite what some posters saying that Iguana will be Mexico's 9/11, Washington Post published story today on new global survey showing that Mexicans are among most confident nations in world, along with Canadians, not much U.S. gringos. There aren't too many nations more optimistic than Mexicans, according to this survey, in fact.


I wonder what sorts of questions were asked of the Mexican citizens polled for this survey. Most Mexicans I know are not that optimistic, especially in terms of how they rate the kind of job the government is doing.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Have Mexicans ever been optimistic about their government? In the US, right now, there is more concern regarding ebola and the trash speaking candidates in the upcoming November elections. There is just so many inches of space in the newspapers and just so many seconds of air time on CNN, MSNBC, and Fox. Not enough to cover Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Have Mexicans ever been optimistic about their government?


Not since I've been living here, and not for many years before that, I suspect.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> I wonder what sorts of questions were asked of the Mexican citizens polled for this survey. Most Mexicans I know are not that optimistic, especially in terms of how they rate the kind of job the government is doing.


Good point. I'll see if I can find the original. It is a Gallup poll, though. It could be that for the first time in decades, Mexicans see their country in a pretty good economic place, and it is true that tens of thousands have entered the middle class in very recent decades. I did make a post on one of the most successful American investor gurus saying he thought Mexico had much better long term growth prospects than U.S., that Mexico's debt ratio was just 50% of the U.S. - I think that means in part that U.S. investment in its infrastructure will be stunted in coming years because the U.S. has to devote so much capital to just refinancing or paying interest on its debt, bur I'm no expert.


----------

